
Any affordable Bloomberg Alternatives out there? - jason_citi
Are there any sub-$1000 Bloomberg alternatives out there for research and screening purposes?
======
kiran-rao
Not quite the same, but thinkorswim is decent. It's also free with an
Ameritrade/TD Direct Investing account.

------
cascala
Koyfin

[https://www.koyfin.com/](https://www.koyfin.com/)

